# Wlp002........ Scary Stuff



## Tony (17/9/08)

Hi all.

I have had some WLP002 "fullers yeast" sitting in a starter for over a week now. IT didnt bubble, it didnt froth. 

If fact i thought it was dead.

What must have happened is it must have finnished over night when i first put it in the starter.

Ran a bit of clear liquor off last night and its 1.002 (started weak too) and definatly fermented out.

This stuff clumps so well that it drops out to a thick mat in the bottom of the stir bar starter in 10 seconds after the stir bar stops and on starting the stir plate back up. lifts like a pancake and slowly breaks up into booger sized yeast chunks that never seem to let go of eack other.

Either i have about 300 huge yeast cells or this stuff is more floculant than lead!

No i have a question for previous users of this rather scary yeast.

Do you have problems with it sitting on the bottom and doing nothing in the ferment and do you stir it up during ferment?

Any experiences and ideas about using this yeast will be apreciated.

cheers


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

Tony said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have had some WLP002 "fullers yeast" sitting in a starter for over a week now. IT didnt bubble, it didnt froth.
> 
> ...



I have used the Wyeast equivalent and had no problems with it. I had very well airated wort and the yeast was ready to go 
when pitched. I had added a litre of fresh wort to the starter in the morning of brewing.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Gulf Brewery (17/9/08)

Tony said:


> Either i have about 300 huge yeast cells or this stuff is more floculant than lead!
> 
> No i have a question for previous users of this rather scary yeast.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony

It definitely flocs like lead, sometimes before it has finished fermenting as well. I have had to rouse it a few times when we used to use it in the brewery. Cleaning it out of the fermenter is fun as well, it really is hard to get back into a solution to get it out. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## AndrewQLD (17/9/08)

Tony,

This is one of my favourite liquid ale yeasts. It ferments fast, has a high attenuation rate and drops out crystal clear. I've used this yeast heaps and never had any issues with it. I've never felt the need to stir up the yeast either. 

Andrew


----------



## beers (17/9/08)

I love this yeast. & have almost gone overboard with it (the low attenuation is getting a bit much & I've started leaning towards the drier alternatives for English styles)

I've found that it can sometimes drop out early if you have a big temperature drop. But it hasn't happened too often for me.


----------



## gibbocore (17/9/08)

hi there, anyone know what the wyeast equiv is?


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/08)

gibbocore said:


> hi there, anyone know what the wyeast equiv is?


W1968 is the Wyeast equivalent.

Both work well and I have a beer on the WhiteLabs version right now.

No floccing problems :lol:


----------



## floppinab (17/9/08)

Yep,
Had the same experience and similar questions on here when I first used this. Looks like a swirling solution of rice flakes on the stir plate and the pancake description fits it to a tee.


----------



## PostModern (17/9/08)

If you're bottling beer on 002, be sure it's done. I've had a few very overcarbonated beers from this yeast when it wakes up in the bottle and goes back to work. I know others have too, even the multi-award winning Barry has opened a fizzer or two at IBU events bottled with this yeast. We worked out it's meant to be a cask yeast, where the extra carbonation from a late fermentation would just extend the life of the beer. So less of a problem if you're kegging it, but rouse the bejeebus out of it if you're going to bottle.


----------



## ausdb (17/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> W1968 is the Wyeast equivalent.
> 
> Both work well and I have a beer on the WhiteLabs version right now.
> 
> No floccing problems :lol:


Funnily enough whilst I love WY1968 I find it does seem to enjoy a good rousing to make sure it finishes the job before slacking off. All my worts are aerated with pure O and I don't underpitch as a force of habit. A big stainless mixing paddle from the catering supply places does a fantastic job of beating some sense into it. So WLP002 doesn't seem to be much different.


----------



## kabooby (17/9/08)

I use this yeast in most of my english styles. 
I had a similar experience when I kept some of the yeast from a yeast cake and pitched it into the next batch. I didn't see it krausen and after 3 days I thought it didn't take off. I was just about to pitch some fresh yeast when I thought I would check the gravity, it was 1012  

It also floculates well at the end of fermentation

kabooby


----------



## gibbocore (17/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> W1968 is the Wyeast equivalent.
> 
> Both work well and I have a beer on the WhiteLabs version right now.
> 
> No floccing problems :lol:




ahh cheers, i have about 400mls of this from my last batch. Gonna go dwn a treat when we get some floor malted grain.


----------



## therook (17/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> W1968 is the Wyeast equivalent.
> 
> Both work well and I have a beer on the WhiteLabs version right now.
> 
> No floccing problems :lol:




Les,

Wyeast 1318 is also listed as an equivalent

Rook


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

therook said:


> Les,
> 
> Wyeast 1318 is also listed as an equivalent
> 
> Rook



According to Mr Malty Wyeast 1318 is Boddingtons????

Regards

Graeme


----------



## therook (17/9/08)

gap said:


> According to Mr Malty Wyeast 1318 is Boddingtons????
> 
> Regards
> 
> Graeme



gap,

Have a look at the spreadsheet in post 11 of this thread

Link

Rook


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

therook said:


> gap,
> 
> Have a look at the spreadsheet in post 11 of this thread
> 
> ...



I am not interested in getting into an argument about this, but why would Wyeast produce the same yeast
under 2 different Numbers. Does not make any sense.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## PostModern (17/9/08)

gap said:


> I am not interested in getting into an argument about this, but why would Wyeast produce the same yeast
> under 2 different Numbers. Does not make any sense.
> 
> Regards
> ...



I doubt they do. These charts are an "equivalency for a recipe" thing, not a strain for strain matching table. ie, your recipe calls for Wyeast 1234 but you can only get WL yeast, so use WLP123 or WLP321. This doesn't mean WLP321 is the same strain as WLP123, but only that it'll also be suitable for the style.


----------



## Stuster (17/9/08)

As PoMo says, just equivalents. But I think gap is right that really the 1968 is the same beast as the 002. Both are the ones with incredibly clumpy yeast. The Wyeast blurb for 1318 only says High Flocculation, nothing about "dropping like lead" there at all.


----------



## Screwtop (17/9/08)

Well, timely indeed, first time using this yeast. Check the pack mfg 11Sep06

A squirt of oxygen and onto the stirplate. A full 24 hrs passed without a change, then at 8pm it was like somebody flicked a switch, turned off the stirplate so as not to risk oxidisation and within an hour it had a good inch of krausen. Very agressive yeast, now 2 days later it's almost finished and ready for step 2.


----------



## Weizguy (17/9/08)

I have the Wyeast London III yeast, and it is meant to be Young's yeast, so I'm not sure where Jamil gets the Boddington's reference.


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I have the Wyeast London III yeast, and it is meant to be Young's yeast, so I'm not sure where Jamil gets the Boddington's reference.



I believe Boddingtons is a Manchester brew, or at least somewhere in the Midlands, certainly not London.


----------



## therook (17/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Well, timely indeed, first time using this yeast. Check the pack mfg 11Sep06
> 
> A squirt of oxygen and onto the stirplate. A full 24 hrs passed without a change, then at 8pm it was like somebody flicked a switch, turned off the stirplate so as not to risk oxidisation and within an hour it had a good inch of krausen. Very agressive yeast, now 2 days later it's almost finished and ready for step 2.
> 
> View attachment 21221



That's a dear packet of yeast there Screwy....18 bucks

Rook


----------



## PostModern (17/9/08)

While we're on English strains and equivalents, does anyone know if WLP023 and Wy1275 are the same thing (without looking at the charts)? Burton Ale and "Thames Valley"... same thing? My English geography is appalling.


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

PostModern said:


> While we're on English strains and equivalents, does anyone know if WLP023 and Wy1275 are the same thing (without looking at the charts)? Burton Ale and "Thames Valley"... same thing? My English geography is appalling.



Wyeast Thames Valley is supposed to be Breakspear yeast , Henly on Thames Oxfordshire. 
Burton on Trent is in the Midlands . Not even close geographically and the beer styles are also
very different.


----------



## PostModern (17/9/08)

gap said:


> Wyeast Thames Valley is supposed to be Breakspear yeast , Henly on Thames Oxfordshire.
> Burton on Trent is in the Midlands . Not even close geographically and the beer styles are also
> very different.



Hmm. According to the Mr Malty equivalancy charts... they're the same and apparently from the same brewery. Pfft Mr Malty.


----------



## gap (17/9/08)

PostModern said:


> Hmm. According to the Mr Malty equivalancy charts... they're the same and apparently from the same brewery. Pfft Mr Malty.



Yes . For a Burton Brewery you would be looking at Bass or Marstons certainly not Brakspear in Oxford!!


----------



## Tony (17/9/08)

Wow.

Got home from a 16 hr day and found all this. I feel a bit more confidant in pitching it now.

was going to pitch it tonight but work (done 40 hrs in 3 days so far) is stopping brewing persuits and the kids are asking to see daddy for christmas!

might make another starter up tomorrow night and step it up again to be safe. ITs going in 17 liters of 1.076 or so English Strong Ale.

cheers and thanks folks


----------



## gibbocore (1/10/08)

Hi All,

Exuming this thread to ask those in the know, i had about 400ml of wy1986 in the fridge, i thought that as i had a sizeable amount, there would be no need for a starter, however after pitching the cold slurry last night, its still hasnt done anything yet, i would have thought it may have started to foam up. It was only at about 17 degrees this morning so it could have dropped even colder last night, i've read that this yeast does tend to go right to sleep, reckon this is the cause for the slow lag? the yeast smelt perfect when i pitched it.


----------



## gibbocore (1/10/08)

kabooby said:


> I use this yeast in most of my english styles.
> I had a similar experience when I kept some of the yeast from a yeast cake and pitched it into the next batch. I didn't see it krausen and after 3 days I thought it didn't take off. I was just about to pitch some fresh yeast when I thought I would check the gravity, it was 1012
> 
> It also floculates well at the end of fermentation
> ...



just read this, sounds like what i'm in for.


----------



## Screwtop (1/10/08)

therook said:


> That's a dear packet of yeast there Screwy....18 bucks
> 
> Rook




Didn't pay fresh price Mark :lol:


----------



## PostModern (1/10/08)

gibbocore said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Exuming this thread to ask those in the know, i had about 400ml of wy1986 in the fridge, i thought that as i had a sizeable amount, there would be no need for a starter, however after pitching the cold slurry last night, its still hasnt done anything yet, i would have thought it may have started to foam up. It was only at about 17 degrees this morning so it could have dropped even colder last night, i've read that this yeast does tend to go right to sleep, reckon this is the cause for the slow lag? the yeast smelt perfect when i pitched it.



I assume you mean 1968? 

In my experience, it has sometimes been slow to start, even when pitching a good amount. It's OK to keep aerating occassionally until you see a yeast head form. After that, swish gently to keep it in suspension.


----------



## gibbocore (1/10/08)

cheers, such a fickle yeast, lucky the results are worth it.


----------

